# Nudity in Bed



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I stopped wearing anything in bed when I was about 16 - unless I was in hospital, training college etc. I just found the feel of pure cotton on my skin and being 'as I was born' (well almost!) far more comfortable.

I've had a few girlfriends in my time...all of whom, except one, always went to bed in a long t-shirt, panties etc.

The exception was the one who was like me - wore nothing. Although we were together three years the sex was fantastic. I am sure the fact that we were both naked contributed. 
Even if we just spooned, the feel of naked flesh on naked flesh was so good that even if we had no intention of having sex we invariably did.

My wife always wears a long t shirt and panties and when its cold (which for her is 18c) jogging trousers and socks.
There has never been that spontaneous sex simply because we were both naked.
I'm sure had she slept 'au naturelle' we wouldn't be where we are now. A sexless marriage.

Sleeping naked (even when its freezing under think, heavy duvets) just seems so natural.

I've never seen a thread on this before so I'd be interested to see what other people think.....


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

The wife and I have been married 15 years. Up until a few (maybe 4) she wore nothing to bed. I still don't. I will not touch her with clothes on. It is frankly not worth the effort.


----------



## scientia (Aug 27, 2012)

askari said:


> My wife always wears a long t shirt and panties and when its cold (which for her is 18c) jogging trousers and socks.


This doesn't sound quite right to me. You are sleeping naked and she is fully dressed? And she is not cuddling up to you for warmth?



> There has never been that spontaneous sex simply because we were both naked.
> I'm sure had she slept 'au naturelle' we wouldn't be where we are now. A sexless marriage.


This claim doesn't fit. If she feels cold then she isn't likely to be interested in sex. If she was interested in sex then removing the panties doesn't take very long. I am surprised that you claim that just being naked somehow greatly increases the interest in sex.

There is a problem of some kind but I don't think it is about what she wears to bed. Has she complained about anything? Does she like the temperature in the bedroom? Have you tried to initiate sex?


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I prefer it, most women I've known sometimes do sometimes don't - often after sex they'll happily stay naked, which I really like as you fall sleep together like that. There is a problem in that I'm a naturally hot person, so when I have a naturally colder person I still produce too much heat with them and we can get a bit sweaty.

One sexy exception was one who'd wear a top (like a sports bra top) but no bottom at all as her regular sleeping gear. I found that really arousing for some reason.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Related thread from about a year ago:

Is Your Sleepwear A Message to Your Mate?

Lots of new people since then, so I'm sure you can get some fresh opinions.

Lady Convection and I both sleep nude whenever we are together. It doesn't necessarily have any bearing on sex (though it makes the drowsy midnight encounters easier). I'd say the chief benefit is just the continuous skin contact, which is such a comforting, bonding feeling. It would be one of my first recommendations to any couple having intimacy issues when both parties actually want to fix them.

Sorry your wife isn't down with that, Askari. I'll assume you asked her to try it and just snuggle into you when she's cold, and she declined, right?


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

askari said:


> I stopped wearing anything in bed when I was about 16 - unless I was in hospital, training college etc. I just found the feel of pure cotton on my skin and being 'as I was born' (well almost!) far more comfortable.
> 
> I've had a few girlfriends in my time...all of whom, except one, always went to bed in a long t-shirt, panties etc.
> 
> ...


This is a perfect way to keep the intimacy alive in your relationship. Kissing each day, sleeping nude, and holding hands in the car or in public.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband absolutely refuses to sleep naked. He says it is uncomfortable to roll over onto important parts. 

(I think it is just because he doesn't want to be groped in the night.)

I prefer to sleep with just panties on. But if he started sleeping naked, I'm sure I would too.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe the relationship is reversed. Sleeping nude does not lead to more sex, but more sexual people are open to sleeping nude?


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

For about 7 years I slept in different beds than my wife. The kids would sleep with her, or different sleep schedules. I was so stubborn. I always said, "I just know I can't sleep in the same bed with someone, just makes me feel uncomfortable."

I don't know if I checked out, or maybe she did. Boy was I dumb, stupid, wrong, and hard headed.

We sleep in the same bed, nude, and openly fall asleep with our hands in places they shouldn't be. Like most of our relationship now, we openly talked about and agreed to remind each other if we aren't nude. We feel it's that important.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Naked as a jay bird. I've tried with my wife but she just doesn't feel "cocooned" enough au natural. Plus her mom instinct is that if she has to attend to something. She needs to be able to hop out of bed. 

So we compromise. She wears short baby dolls for my easy access. If I want access I just push her panties down out of the way. I usually do this every morning right after the alarm. It usually results in fun and a mess.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

U.E. McGill said:


> Naked as a jay bird. I've tried with my wife but she just doesn't feel "cocooned" enough au natural. Plus her mom instinct is that if she has to attend to something. She needs to be able to hop out of bed.
> 
> So we compromise. She wears short baby dolls for my easy access. If I want access I just push her panties down out of the way. I usually do this every morning right after the alarm. It usually results in fun and a mess.


Boy, sounds like you have a great marriage!! :smthumbup:


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

over20 said:


> Boy, sounds like you have a great marriage!! :smthumbup:



It's getting there. It's been pretty low in the past but thanks.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I always slept in the nude which my husband and past ex's enoyed very much ...... of course once I had my little boys who could easily walk into the bedroom at any second that went away 

Undies and a tshirt is the usual attire now for sleeping


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Funny, I was never a big fan of sleeping nude. I always found the flopping a distraction.  I have recently embraced it, though. My wife is also one of those women who is always worried someone (one of the kids) will walk in or she'll need to get up for something so she wears small pj's or a teddy. But, when there's no chance of being 'caught' au natural is the way to go.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I sleep nude every night. I didn't used to. I think it makes a huge difference in my marriage. My husband loves it and I've come to love it as well. It just somehow makes us feel closer. Sometimes when I'm feeling angry with him I'll try to sneak into bed with undies or a cami on, and he won't have it. If I'm naked with him in the dark, under the covers, I just don't stay mad, and I think he knows it. 

If I could advise _one thing_ for keeping intimacy alive in marriage: sleep together with no kids in the bed, sleep nude, and always make sure that there is skin touching skin before sleep sets in.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

*Never, ever sleep naked!*

What if there is

- a fire
- a home invasion robbery

Do you REALLY want robbers or fireman to see you NAKED?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Just panties...

I like the way the sheets feel on my skin. 
:moon:


----------



## nikoled (Mar 12, 2014)

My husband and I are working on a bunch of stuff currently- our marriage was a mess. This is one thing we have started. Until 4 months ago we slept with our bedroom door open so that we could hear our kids. We started by closing it (blamed it on wanting to keep the pets out). We then started going to bed at the same time- huge for us. Now we go to our bedroom an hour or so before we intend to sleep and talk or whatever...We have also started sleeping nude- the flesh on flesh contact even just while sleeping has really made us feel close to one another- I think it has helped us bond. We keep our door locked and bathrobes right next to our bed for easy fast coverage if needed by a child.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I normally sleep in a tshirt or tank top and undies. I cannot sleep in pants, though! When I have a SO, I have to put my undies back on after sex, or I will get a yeast infection. All of my past SO's have been understanding about that so far, so that's been cool, and I will leave my shirt off those times. I dont mind sleeping nude with someone if there is no sex though, if its requested.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

People do realize that your children won't be permanently scarred if they see their parents nude before they throw a robe on, don't they?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

askari said:


> I stopped wearing anything in bed when I was about 16 - unless I was in hospital, training college etc. I just found the feel of pure cotton on my skin and being 'as I was born' (well almost!) far more comfortable.
> 
> I've had a few girlfriends in my time...all of whom, except one, always went to bed in a long t-shirt, panties etc.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lenzi said:


> *Never, ever sleep naked!*
> 
> What if there is
> 
> ...


Robbers are going to be focused on the magnum.

I have a pair of shorts I can grab and slip on if needed.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

lenzi said:


> *Never, ever sleep naked!*
> 
> What if there is
> 
> ...


Yes, preferably the firemen


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

over20 said:


> Yes, preferably the firemen



Lol. Over20!!!

Oh my.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Lol. Over20!!!
> 
> Oh my.


Hey, one never knows when a fantasy might become a reality...:rofl::rofl:....j/k


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

over20 said:


> Yes, preferably the firemen


Yeees ............... pleaaaseee  !


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Now where did I put that firemans hat....


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

over20 said:


> Yes, preferably the firemen


And what about officers of the law coming to your rescue?


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

We sleep nude unless I'm that time of the month. I don't like the barrier clothes create between us and as others have said the skin on skin contact creates intimacy and closeness you would otherwise lose out on. 

I have a 2.5 year old I often have to get up for in the night or he comes in in the morning sometimes. It takes approximately 5 seconds to pull on my shirt that I keep next to the bed so using that as an excuse is rubbish IMHO! I don't want him growing up being embarrassed about nudity or thinking it's wrong to sleep naked with your SO, it's natural! He's too young to be thinking in those terms anyway but just sayin.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thunder7 said:


> And what about officers of the law coming to your rescue?


Dang....I will be exhausted....


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

over20 said:


> Dang....I will be exhausted....


But ummmm in a " good " way of course ahem ahem


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Personal said:


> When I was dating my wife, she slept through a fire in the house she was sharing. Although we had a rather big evening and she was naked, she didn't get to see the firemen!
> 
> Funny thing, as it turned out one of the fiery's that attended the call was a mate of mine.


You know Personal, now you get to reenact this situation with your sweet wife.....and you get to be the fireman and reap all the loving benefits...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Personal said:


> Thanks over20, I don't need to be the fireman though, when my wife found me I was the man in a uniform (army).


I am sure she just adores you and your ...uniform...most women do.....she sounds like a gem.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

What is it with women and uniforms?!!

How many of us on here have cuddled our baby son or daughter naked (apart from the baby in a nappy - oops sorry - 'diaper'!!). Isn't it a wonderful feeling? Its 100% bonding.....the closeness...

So in marriage I imagine it can really help the bonding process.

Although my wife and I are poles apart, we decided from the very beginning that we would not be shy about nudity with our children.
My wife comes from a very 'open' family I come from a very 'Victorian' family.
We certainly don't strut round the house naked but we certainly aren't shy.
Our children are 15 and 13 - we have all seen each other naked in the past week. Its no big deal.

So if you have to tend to your child during the night, providing Mummy or Daddy are there I'm sure it won't matter if you are naked!

My son now sleeps naked.....my daughter...she's like her mother. Fully clothed!

Perhaps if my wife and I went back to basics...sleeping naked, it might restart the bonding process which may lead to a better marriage...
I've tried to persuade her....to no avail. We live in a tropical country where the outside temp never drops below 25c. We have the a/c set at 20c...she complains (incessantly) that its too cold hence her t-shirt, socks etc.

The GF that did sleep naked...wow! If only I could turn the clock back!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

askari said:


> What is it with women and uniforms?!!
> 
> How many of us on here have cuddled our baby son or daughter naked (apart from the baby in a nappy - oops sorry - 'diaper'!!). Isn't it a wonderful feeling? Its 100% bonding.....the closeness...
> 
> ...


I don't know if this makes any sense but I will try to describe it .....a man in a uniform is a sign of authority....i.e. armed services/cop/fireman/white coat over scrubs(doc)........for some women, we like that authoritative male working and living out his life in a very MALE profession......it is VERY sexy and attractive to us...and his work life usually filters out to his personal life...a take charge kind of man...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We have very few rules here but one of them is, "no clothes in bed". Summer, winter, whatever the season we sleep naked. We both love the feeling of skin on skin. We have a very healthy sex life anyway but yes I do think sleeping naked helps in some way. There is nothing sexier than waking up in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning and having a sleepy cuddle that leads to sex.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

over20 said:


> I don't know if this makes any sense but I will try to describe it .....a man in a uniform is a sign of authority....i.e. armed services/cop/fireman/white coat over scrubs(doc)........for some women, we like that authoritative male working and living out his life in a very MALE profession......it is VERY sexy and attractive to us...and his work life usually filters out to his personal life...a take charge kind of man...


Right....I'm off to polish my shoes, iron my uniform and shine my hat badge!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

askari said:


> Right....I'm off to polish my shoes, iron my uniform and shine my hat badge!


I am sure your wife will be all over you....


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

over20 said:


> I am sure your wife will be all over you....


Ummm....she has had plenty of opportunities in the past and never pounced on me.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yesterday I came across this article about the benefits of sleeping naked and showed it to my wife...yeah she did not buy it...oh well one try...

Five Reasons to Sleep Naked | Natasha Turner, ND


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

lenzi said:


> *Never, ever sleep naked!*
> 
> What if there is
> 
> ...



It'll be ironic that the last thing said invader will see is my sclhong. "Huh there's a naked man and he's got a gu..."


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My ex-husband always complained about me not wanting to sleep nude. Oddly enough, he's one of those people who doesn't like to cuddle and hates being touched when he's trying to sleep. So, there was none of the skin-to-skin contact that would make sleeping nude with a partner so nice. And he did not, himself, sleep in the nude. He just thought his wife "should". 

For me, since he wouldn't cuddle and we didn't sleep touching in any way, the warmth of clothes and the support of a sleep bra so my breasts didn't hurt the next day won out over his random - and one-sided - preference. I sleep in panties and either a bra and t-shirt or a tank with a built-in bra.


----------



## JASON58 (Jul 26, 2014)

When we use to sleep together we never slept nude, we both tried it but it bothered us and kept us awake, or i would fall asleep and wake up several times through the night.

For the last 18 years we sleep in different bedrooms, as my wife has sleeping problems, there are many times i get up to use the bathroom at 3 am and she is up, not able to sleep, she has tried many sleeping pills which don't help, put her to sleep, and the next day she feels the effect of the pill all day.
At first sleeping alone was terrible and lonely but now i really like having my own space, and i could not sleep with somebody else in my bed.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Not since we started having kids. I generally kick off the covers, and don't want to further traumatize the kids when they wander in because they had a bad dream.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am a walking inferno, for some reason my body heat is extreme to the point i can melt ice as it sits on my stomach within minutes...i sleep with just a thin sheet, and nothing else, my wife on the other hand wears flannel in summer...so she is always try to cuddle with me to heat up unfortunately, the feel of her flannel makes me hotter and not in a good way...lol sadly she only needs me as a radiator.

Since i came from Europe nudity has never been a big deal, we have never made it a big deal with the kids and they don't see it as a big deal.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah, no. I am proof that nude slumber does not a sex filled marriage make. Nope.

It was like an evolution over time, my journey to sleeping naked. As a teen it started bothering me to wear pj pants to bed, so I slept in a tshirt and undies. Then shirts starting bugging me, so I slept in just my undies. Then those started feeling restrictive, and voila! Naked. Soooooooooo comfy.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

U.E. McGill said:


> It'll be ironic that the last thing said invader will see is my sclhong. "Huh there's a naked man and he's got a gu..."


Unfortunately it rarely works that way. In my state when you get a pistol license there's a book that's required reading, I forget the name off the top of my head, but it goes into exactly that scenario, and how guys with your sort of "macho" attitude are the ones that end up getting killed, because they fail to realize that the home invaders have all the advantages.. they know they're in the house to begin with, they've got a plan, they've got the adrenaline going, and they've got criminal history and experience with guns.

Versus a sleepy, scared homeowner, who probably hasn't shot a gun in months or years, who thinks he's going to whip out his 356 Magnum and blow the intruder away just like in the movies. Odds are the homeowner will be taken completely by surprise and if the homeowner is in luck he won't be shot trying to reach for his gun just a moment too late.

If the invader is seeing you standing there naked with your shlong hanging out, you're already dead.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

lenzi said:


> Unfortunately it rarely works that way. In my state when you get a pistol license there's a book that's required reading, I forget the name off the top of my head, but it goes into exactly that scenario, and how guys with your sort of "macho" attitude are the ones that end up getting killed, because they fail to realize that the home invaders have all the advantages.. they know they're in the house to begin with, they've got a plan, they've got the adrenaline going, and they've got criminal history and experience with guns.
> 
> Versus a sleepy, scared homeowner, who probably hasn't shot a gun in months or years, who thinks he's going to whip out his 356 Magnum and blow the intruder away just like in the movies. Odds are the homeowner will be taken completely by surprise and if the homeowner is in luck he won't be shot trying to reach for his gun just a moment too late.
> 
> If the invader is seeing you standing there naked with your shlong hanging out, you're already dead.



Surely you know nothing about me or my capability. If you're in my house, the Doberman is for your safety. Get past him, well that's your biggest mistake. I hear you, but that's nothing like my house.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

U.E. McGill said:


> Surely you know nothing about me or my capability. If you're in my house, the Doberman is for your safety. Get past him, well that's your biggest mistake. I hear you, but that's nothing like my house.


Yeah the Doberman would be a deterrent for sure.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I started sleeping nude when I was a teen and our AC went out and got used to it immediately. I can't imagine going back because even boxers feel horribly restricting.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that my SO is very comfortable being nude. When we are alone she will find excuses to lounge around in nothing or almost nothing. She's probably "freer" than me.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

We both sleep naked, curled up in a spoon for over 33 yrs now. I don't think I could sleep any other way now. And it does promote middle of the night sex and morning sex quite often.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Holland said:


> We have very few rules here but one of them is, "no clothes in bed". Summer, winter, whatever the season we sleep naked. We both love the feeling of skin on skin. We have a very healthy sex life anyway but yes I do think sleeping naked helps in some way. There is nothing sexier than waking up in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning and having a sleepy cuddle that leads to sex.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I have very 'fond' memories of my 'sleep naked' GF.....the times I would lie against her with a 'swelling' which she would enjoy feeling and have an effect on her....
We'd often have middle of the night 'half asleep' sex. 

Looking back....I have so many regrets, especially with what I have now... 

But atleast I have two wonderful children :smthumbup:


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

First marriage, slept naked all the time. No sex for nine years. If I touched her, she could feel it and immediately complain.

Second marriage, clothes on nearly all the time. But if we do shed our clothes because it is too warm that night, then sex is highly likely.

She still can't understand how I went nine years sleeping naked with no sex.

We don't sleep naked because she does not feel comfortable sleeping naked. And we have kids that could walk in or knock on the locked door. Sadly, she is more concerned that the kids would see us naked in bed together. Do kids get traumatized seeing both of their parents naked at the same time?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

fightforher said:


> First marriage, slept naked all the time. No sex for nine years. If I touched her, she could feel it and immediately complain.


Ouch, I can't imagine that was much fun.



fightforher said:


> Second marriage, clothes on nearly all the time. But if we do shed our clothes because it is too warm that night, then sex is highly likely.


May you enjoy many warm nights.



fightforher said:


> She still can't understand how I went nine years sleeping naked with no sex.


I don't understand it either.



fightforher said:


> We don't sleep naked because she does not feel comfortable sleeping naked. And we have kids that could walk in or knock on the locked door. Sadly, she is more concerned that the kids would see us naked in bed together.


That's a shame, it feels so much better to be free when going to sleep.

Unfortunately we have suffered the kids walking in though, despite being told not too. Fortunately they no longer do this, although I suspect this is in part because our oldest saw something he wish he hadn't.



fightforher said:


> Do kids get traumatized seeing both of their parents naked at the same time?


Of course they don't get traumatised, we're all nude beneath our clothes. There should be no shame in this. Kids have a better shot at having great sexual relationships if they don't suffer from hangups about nudity and other things.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

We're not nudists by any means but we try not to make a big deal out of it in front of our kids. Just want our kids to be comfortable in their own skin. So we don't make a big deal about accidental exposure. My wife just give them a "Momma's getting dressed!" When my daughters older I'll have to do the same. 

We've succeeded with the oldest. He has to be reminded constantly who not to get undressed in front of.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

My wife loves to be nude in bed and after sex.

Problem is I can't sleep if I don't have clothes against my skin.

So the compromise is, after sex I lie next to her will try to be naked with her as long as I can. Then inevitably we will need to get up to go the bathroom and clean up a bit. Then I put the pj's on and go to sleep. She stays nekkid all night.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

A friend and her man have a no-pants rule. I get so cold despite having the 'human torch' aka hubs next to me. Our place gets cold even for him. My current state of pyjamas is admittedly sad. The other night I wore to bed the Dr Who T-shirt I'd gotten him. Too big for me, not sexy - took a cue from my friend with the no-pants rule. Was that a sonic screw driver he had in his pocket? Naked is better for intimacy.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

fightforher said:


> kids get traumatized seeing both of their parents naked at the same time?


I think they get traumatized coming home everyday to parents yelling at each other. Parents who are in love and getting freaky? Not so much.


----------



## SCDP Joan (Apr 7, 2014)

A body is a body. I love to sleep naked next to my naked husband. If the kids see a boob or a butt, they'll be fine. The prude factor always makes me shake my head.


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

omgitselaine said:


> I always slept in the nude which my husband and past ex's enoyed very much ...... of course once I had my little boys who could easily walk into the bedroom at any second that went away
> 
> Undies and a tshirt is the usual attire now for sleeping


isn't it sad how responsible we have to be as parents??


----------



## pirate (Aug 5, 2014)

my wife grew up in a nudist environment.
but my son and i aren't nudists so she began living in clothes when we became a family last year.
but she doesn't usually wear underpants with clothes and we sleep nude at night.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

lenzi said:


> *Never, ever sleep naked!*
> 
> What if there is
> 
> ...


I am still waiting for the fire alarm.....


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll always have enough time to put on a t shirt and a pair of joggers....
Unless of course the fire is actually in your room....in which I wouldn't care who saw me naked so long as I got out. The fire crews will be too busy putting out the fire than to stand and gawp at me!

And if you don't get out, its not as if God is going to laugh at his own creation...or maybe he will!
'Hey..dude...you really do have a titchy willy hahahaha!'.....
'Umm..God, its what YOU gave me'.....
'Oh? Yes indeed. Well its a perfect example. Now in you come'.....


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

My wife wears those heavy Flannel pyjamas and heavy socks all year round and always has as long as ive known her.
I could never understand how she stays dry in that kind of heat wrapping cloth.

Im a nuclear reactor of heat no matter the weather and always wear just a Tshirt n Boxers (Briefs).


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mister Gadget, I love your Avatar, but where is Penny, your faithful dog?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I would sleep naked if I hadn't married a damn polar bear! I don't wear panties to bed though, just a silky nightie sometimes topped with a cotton sweater and flannel socks... Damn polar bears!


----------



## SCDP Joan (Apr 7, 2014)

It's highly unlikely to have a fire or robbery while it IS highly likely to increase intimacy.

Why the comment about sleeping clothed as more responsible?


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

SCDP Joan said:


> It's highly unlikely to have a fire or robbery while it IS highly likely to increase intimacy.
> Why the comment about sleeping clothed as more responsible?


if my kids wander into our bed in the middle of the night i'd rather not be naked


----------



## SCDP Joan (Apr 7, 2014)

So it's more of a preference than a responsibility issue? We don't flaunt nudity at our house but we don't hide it. 

If a kid wanders in and sees a boob, he sees a boob.


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

SCDP Joan said:


> So it's more of a preference than a responsibility issue? We don't flaunt nudity at our house but we don't hide it.
> 
> If a kid wanders in and sees a boob, he sees a boob.


i guess. they see us naked getting dressed, etc. but, they might be thrown seeing us naked in bed together


----------



## SCDP Joan (Apr 7, 2014)

I view that as preference, not as one being more or less responsible.


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

SCDP Joan said:


> I view that as preference, not as one being more or less responsible.


that's fair bc i didn't mean that those who sleep in the nude while having kids are irresponsible. not at all.

pre-kids, i loved loved to sleep nude. now, i feel weird. maybe just me and my hangups.


----------



## SCDP Joan (Apr 7, 2014)

I get that. My parents were very similar. 

We are not. While we don't walk around naked, we do sleep nude and don't go crazy about hiding. My thought is that I want my kids to know what real bodies look like, not just glossy magazine images. I want them to know that we are still intimate and still cuddle up nekkid.


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

SCDP Joan said:


> I get that. My parents were very similar.
> 
> We are not. While we don't walk around naked, we do sleep nude and don't go crazy about hiding. My thought is that I want my kids to know what real bodies look like, not just glossy magazine images. I want them to know that we are still intimate and still cuddle up nekkid.


i like your pov better than mine


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

kilgoreisme said:


> i guess. they see us naked getting dressed, etc. but, they might be thrown seeing us naked in bed together


It's your bedroom, not theirs!  Although I don't have sons my daughters have seen all of me on a regular basis and I allow that on purpose so they learn to be comfortable with their own body by seeing that Mom is totally comfortable with her body. 

Don't know how old your kids are but it's never too late to teach kids that the human body is beautiful in all it's various forms!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

When I started this thread it was more along the lines of....if you both sleep naked then it probably contributes to a healthier sex life...

It is since mutated to nudity in general (in the home), which is fine!

Obviously it goes without saying that sexual intimacy is a totally private thing...time/place etc.

Whilst I'm not advocating 'active' nudity I think it is far better that families (ie mum, dad & children) see each other naked either changing or going to and from the bathroom etc than children getting brought up in a prudish, Victorian environment.

As a poster has said, children need to know that we are all basically the same ....God doesn't have an airbrush! Big tit$, small tit$, big schlong, small schlong...doesn't matter. Its whats underneath that matters.


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

SCDP Joan said:


> I get that. My parents were very similar.
> 
> 
> We are not. While we don't walk around naked, we do sleep nude and don't go crazy about hiding. My thought is that I want my kids to know what real bodies look like, not just glossy magazine images. I want them to know that we are still intimate and still cuddle up nekkid.


true. look, our kids certainly see us nekkid plenty, so we are not depriving them, lol


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kilgoreisme said:


> true. look, our kids certainly see us nekkid plenty, so we are not depriving them, lol


Thank God, ours don't see us naked, and I am glad I did NOT see my parents naked.....our oldest is 21 on her own, our son 19, daughter 16, and daughter 12.....hubs and I lock our door...


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

over20 said:


> Thank God, ours don't see us naked, and I am glad I did NOT see my parents naked.....our oldest is 21 on her own, our son 19, daughter 16, and daughter 12.....hubs and I lock our door...


but, that's different when your kids are in or past puberty


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

true....but then they don't like the music we put on...LOL...


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

lawrence welk?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah no....I am not that OLD


----------



## kilgoreisme (Aug 6, 2014)

frankie avalon?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kilgoreisme said:


> frankie avalon?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=glb2U6y-GdU


Kid Rock


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

I am experimenting .. I am now locking the door and sleeping naked sometimes. I will find out if it leads to more intimacy. I am hoping it will. At last one of us will be ready in a nano second.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have been Married 42 years and I haev slept nude for most of our marriage. My wife started sleeping nude when the kids grew up and left the house...about 20 years ago. We love to snuggle naked!


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

over20 said:


> Thank God, ours don't see us naked, and I am glad I did NOT see my parents naked.....our oldest is 21 on her own, our son 19, daughter 16, and daughter 12.....hubs and I lock our door...


I agree with you..... I never saw my parents naked either..... My eldest has moved out now, i have a 17 year old, 16, 9, 3 year old.... I am only naked in front of the youngest, we also lock our door, and they're taught to knock anyway not just to bust in....

I have never been the one to walk about naked..... I do not think my kids would be too happy seeing my bits flapping about everywhere :lol:.... Its just the way we are, and have always been....

OP..... Naked for us every time.... Nothing better than snuggling up or spooning at night......


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

lenzi said:


> *Never, ever sleep naked!*
> 
> What if there is
> 
> ...


By that token, don't shower nude, take a bath nude or have sex nude. I'm not willing to curtail my life that much in the event some robber or firefighter might get a show.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

lenzi said:


> *Never, ever sleep naked!*
> 
> What if there is
> 
> ...


I have slept nude for so long I would feel uncomfortable with anything on. That being said, if there were a fire, I really don't care if someone saw me sans clothes but there is always an option of finding a fig leaf if necessary. 

In the case of a robbery, I can handle the riffle as well with or without clothes; I just would not be intimated but there is always a chance the robber would be.:smthumbup:

Early on in our marriage, my wife wore everything short of a winter snowsuit to bed but today she starts out with a very sexy gown. That often ends up at the end of the bed and we sleep skin to skin. She is the absolute BEST!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

ifweonly said:


> I have slept nude for so long I would feel uncomfortable with anything on. That being said, if there were a fire, I really don't care if someone saw me sans clothes but there is always an option of finding a fig leaf if necessary.
> 
> In the case of a robbery, I can handle the riffle as well with or without clothes; I just would not be intimated but there is always a chance the robber would be.:smthumbup:
> 
> Early on in our marriage, my wife wore everything short of a winter snowsuit to bed but today she starts out with a very sexy gown. That often ends up at the end of the bed and we sleep skin to skin. She is the absolute BEST!


You always have such positive posts!! You should post more often, a lot of us on TAM can learn from you and your wife's long and happy marriage....


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I can't sleep with anything on, ok fine, I CAN, but just don't like it as I toss around a LOT. 

I just like to be naked at night.....

Wife is a cold person so she sleeps naked from tiem to time, but mostly dressed. Doesn't really bother me as we don't have much contact while we sleep (here and there).....and she has never given me any problems with access when I want so.....


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> By that token, don't shower nude, take a bath nude or have sex nude. I'm not willing to curtail my life that much in the event some robber or firefighter might get a show.


You take your clothes off to shower?

I never thought of that.


----------

